# Broadband in Delhi - which is better for gaming and torrent



## akkies_2000 (Nov 28, 2012)

Shifted to a new place, Dwarka, New Delhi. Unfortunately, Airtel has informed me that they can't shift my airtel broadband connection due to feasibility issues  Have never opted for anything other than Airtel broadband ever.

Need advise on which broadband would be good enough for BF3 MP gaming. MTNL is available here but I doubt if it would give good pings, customer care would be worst I know. Guys, please help. I would opt for upto 30gb connection @ 2mbps as I use youtube/torrent quite a lot.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 28, 2012)

Try to see if you can get SpectraNEt there . Its cheaper compared to others and offers decent latency.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 29, 2012)

Dude mtnl is best when it come to online gaming , I myself with several of the friend gets the lowest pings among others . When there were indian server we used to get ping around 20 which was lowest i heard that people got in india . Trust me , you wont have issue with mtnl but better check the service in your area by enquiring .


----------



## akkies_2000 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks a lot dear. MTNL is available and many people in my society are using it - though I was worried about their service in case it goes down.

How is their FTTH service? MTNL FTH-1290 seems like an awesome pack. 10 Mbps upto 40GB download, 512 Kbps afterward. Fixed Monthly service charges (Rs): 1290

What is the catch? There is another pack at same rate for normal broadband but with 2mbps @ 35 gb download limit.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 29, 2012)

No idea about FTTH service , but as a gamer i need good pings which it provide . I use unlimited 512kbps plan @ 599 plus tax


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 29, 2012)

For pings spectranet cable is the best, else normal MTNL 1mbps UL @ 999pm / NU


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2012)

akkies_2000 said:


> Shifted to a new place, Dwarka, New Delhi. Unfortunately, Airtel has informed me that they can't shift my airtel broadband connection due to feasibility issues  Have never opted for anything other than Airtel broadband ever.
> 
> Need advise on which broadband would be good enough for BF3 MP gaming. MTNL is available here but I doubt if it would give good pings, customer care would be worst I know. Guys, please help. I would opt for upto 30gb connection @ 2mbps as I use youtube/torrent quite a lot.


MTNL pings are better than Airtel from what I have seen. I lived in Delhi.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Nov 30, 2012)

ico said:


> MTNL pings are better than Airtel from what I have seen. I lived in Delhi.



Thanks guys. Will go ahead with MTNL- normal broadband or FTTH, whichever is available.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 2, 2012)

spectranet is available in my area ...its server is just around 750m away from my house so i can get better pings can u people suggest me a good plan or should igo with airtel cause i heard that their service is good as in my area MTNL service is not good in my area !!!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 2, 2012)

PS - I wouldnt mix Gaming and Torrent and post in TDF, if i were you  lol


----------



## Windows (Dec 2, 2012)

^Lots of Online Games are actually free.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 3, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> spectranet is available in my area ...its server is just around 750m away from my house so i can get better pings can u people suggest me a good plan or should igo with airtel cause i heard that their service is good as in my area MTNL service is not good in my area !!!!



900p/m for 1mbps w/o any FUP.


----------



## Krow (Dec 3, 2012)

Hail MTNL. Customer care is not half as bad as Airtel. All my complaints were resolved soon enough. Airtel servicemen don't even know about DNS. Neither do MTNL guys but at least they don't claim to have good service.


----------



## sggupta95 (Dec 3, 2012)

airtel's service is not that good.i once had a nightmare with their service.i had cut off me connection,and when i wanted to reconnect it took 2 months.
and their plans are just ridiculous.i can't understand why they don't offer 1mbps or 512 kbps plans.worst is their* post fup speed,256 kbps*. atleast give minimun speed of 512 kbps,mtnl does that.i also live in dwarka,and although i have an airtel connection,i am planning to have an mtnl connection in the near future.sure their service response isn't as good as we'd like it to be,but it's not like your connection's down every week or so.all all in all,mtnl is a better option.i have been ranting a lot,so please spare me.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 3, 2012)

MTNL is good. True unlimited. Good pings. I used to adore MTNL....... _until I received new Bill_. My plan is Triband Combo plan, 512 kbps Unlimited.

Past bills:
*i.imgur.com/SHieT.png

New bill:
*i.imgur.com/hjQEs.png

It seems they have increased price of 512 Kbps, since according to my friend who has 1Mbps plan, there is no change in bill.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 4, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> 900p/m for 1mbps w/o any FUP.


really it is unlimited hun so im getting it as the server is pretty close so i will be getting good pings cause a game a lot !!!!thankx man for the info !!!!


----------



## amjath (Dec 4, 2012)

U can try reliance unlimited plans 4mbps without fup for 1099 + tax. 2mbps without fup for 699 + tax


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 4, 2012)

is it cable one or data card ??? i am getting spectranet just 750 m away from my house so why would a go for another and i also search thier plans its Rs. 849 p.m. and 1mbps UL
also their service is pretty good and QUICK!!!


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 6, 2012)

Reliance gave me a nightmare. Frequent downtime and poor service.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 8, 2012)

hmm data card are not pretty stable !! well Rishi du u play COD4 mp or any other online game !!!hun ??? what pings u get there !!


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 9, 2012)

^^ U guys play cod4 ?? pls pm me if u do..


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 9, 2012)

Not COD MW , but I do play CS1.6 often , and get decent pings for Indian servers well within 60-80 MS. And delhi or nearby under 20-25 ms.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 9, 2012)

hmm i do play COD4 mp and in romanian servers i get pings ~250 ms


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 10, 2012)

I play Cod4 on Gameranger, i get under 150 pings for Indian Servers (less than 100 if from my state)


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 10, 2012)

I will try COD tommorow , if not busy. Will post the results for COd MW1.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 10, 2012)

my name is <dev>hello!!


----------

